# -Invert-



## dihsmaj (May 29, 2011)

Could I put a Purple-Winged Mantis in a 29cm x 20cm x 19cm tank?
If not, what about a Jungle Hunstman?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 29, 2011)

Yes to both


----------



## richoman_3 (May 29, 2011)

both will fit easy,
just have on the top of the tank for the mantid though


----------



## snakeluvver (May 29, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> both will fit easy,
> just have mesh on the top of the tank for the mantid though


 
Just added the word you left out


----------



## richoman_3 (May 29, 2011)

lol thanks didnt notice that :S


----------



## Asharee133 (May 29, 2011)

pics? sound purdy


----------



## dihsmaj (May 29, 2011)

It's just a Kritter Keeper tank so it has a red lid with little thin holes.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 29, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> It's just a Kritter Keeper tank so it has a red lid with little thin holes.


 
Thats what I use for mantids. They just need something to cling to when they shed, the little holes do well.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 29, 2011)

Right I was hoping I could only keep one species...
now I have to choose which one to get.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 29, 2011)

lol I'm getting a few there are so many cool types, unfortunately theyre rarely for sale.
Get a Stick Mantis, they grow to 12cm and are cool looking. Bark mantids are small (2-3cm) but look AWESOME.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 29, 2011)

you could get a tarantula in that size tank easy


----------



## snakeluvver (May 29, 2011)

Yeah but they need high humidity critter keepers arent always suitable


----------



## richoman_3 (May 29, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Yeah but they need high humidity critter keepers arent always suitable


 
there is a thing called stickytape


----------



## snakeluvver (May 29, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> there is a thing called stickytape


 
Yeah but it makes the enclosure look ugly.
I like pretty enclosures :lol:


----------



## richoman_3 (May 29, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Yeah but it makes the enclosure look ugly.
> I like pretty enclosures :lol:


 
then use invisible sticky tape?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 29, 2011)

Lol good point for some reason I was imagining ducktape


----------



## dihsmaj (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info about the Tarantulas being able to be kept in that, my dad is now considering me getting one.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 29, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Thanks for the info about the Tarantulas being able to be kept in that, my dad is now considering me getting one.


 
LUCKY! I'm not allowed any T's or scorpions. I can see you turning into nick with all these cool animals... grrr :lol:


----------



## dihsmaj (May 29, 2011)

Wait would I be able to keep _Selenotypus plumipes _in that?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 29, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Wait would I be able to keep _Selenotypus plumipes _in that?


 
yep 
i would recommend Selenotypus sp.4 as a good starting T in a critter keeper . ive got my adult in there, adults will fit in a critter keeper, slings will need to be kept in little containers - ive passed the 60 mark on slings :shock:


----------



## dihsmaj (May 29, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> yep
> i would recommend Selenotypus sp.4 as a good starting T in a critter keeper . ive got my adult in there, adults will fit in a critter keeper, slings will need to be kept in little containers - ive passed the 60 mark on slings :shock:


 
I had a look at sp. 4 on The Green Scorpion and because they only have the >100 mm size I can't afford them -- $110.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 29, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> I had a look at sp. 4 on The Green Scorpion and because they only have the >100 mm size I can't afford them -- $110.


 
yeah they get expensive
start off with a 30mm sling


----------



## snakeluvver (May 29, 2011)

Any T is a good starter. 
I want a Tropix or sarina sooo bad!


----------



## dihsmaj (May 29, 2011)

yeah I was going to, so just put them in like the tubs I would get crickets in?

Wait clear me up on this: Phlogius are the humid sp., Selenotypus are the arid sp.?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 29, 2011)

Any escape proof tub is good, as long as it is tall enough to add substrate.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 29, 2011)

join Australian Invertebrate Forum - Forum
and check out this thread  - Australian Invertebrate Forum - vBulletin Message
everything you need to know!
good luck


----------



## snakeluvver (May 29, 2011)

Yeah join AIF, my name is alex_1 and you will be able to see me acting all dumb and newbieish on there


----------



## dihsmaj (May 29, 2011)

Done, registered, I'm Plimpy, I'll read through that now Richo 

But can someone answer the question I asked before?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 29, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Done, registered, I'm Plimpy, I'll read through that now Richo
> 
> But can someone answer the question I asked before?


 
the arid and tropical one?
thats complicated 
as both so called 'arid' and 'tropical' species can be found in both habitats


----------



## dihsmaj (May 29, 2011)

Thanks.

Would you recommend _Phlogius crassipes_ "Eunice " as a good starter?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 29, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Would you recommend _Phlogius crassipes_ "Eunice " as a good starter?


 
yep, any T is a good starter


----------



## dihsmaj (May 29, 2011)

Awesome, I'm either getting a _S. plumipes_ "Feather Leg" or _P. crassipes_ "Eunice".


----------



## richoman_3 (May 29, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Awesome, I'm either getting a _S. plumipes_ "Feather Leg" or _P. crassipes_ "Eunice".


 
i recon you would enjoy eunice more 
they grow much quicker and bigger!
plumipes are just a beautiful T though!, apparantly they are a bit trickier to keep but i seem to be doing well


----------



## dihsmaj (May 29, 2011)

Thanks Richo 
After the Eunice, when they have stock I'll get a Selenotypus sp. “3”


----------



## richoman_3 (May 29, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Thanks Richo
> After the Eunice, when they have stock I'll get a Selenotypus sp. “3”


 
good luck on that!
they are a rare T and ive been trying for a while to get one!


----------



## dihsmaj (May 29, 2011)

Hahaha, I'll wait as long as it takes.


----------

